# I am glad I found this forum. From a new V owner.



## Ksana (Mar 30, 2013)

Although it is my first post, I have been visiting this forum since the day one. Thanks for all the great posts and suggestions. We got our puppy boy when he was six weeks old (his picture taken on the day one is attached) and now three and a half weeks later are finally getting our lifes more or less organized. It took about a week to master housetraining and he now knows basic commands and sleeps in his crate beside my bed. "Shark attacks" are the ones we are currently working on; with a very slow progrees I must say compared to other things he seem to learn quickly. I am glad to see these "shark attacks" are common. [/color]


----------



## hotmischief (Mar 11, 2012)

Welcome to the forum Ksana, your pup is really cute and it sounds like he has settled in to his new home really well. 

I found soft toys are the answer to the shark attacks - every time he goes to chew you put a soft toy in his mouth.

Keep the pictures coming.


----------



## cooperman (Oct 26, 2010)

Absolutely adorable. Re shark attacks, I found a high pitch squeel worked, good luck it does pass.


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

Welcome aboard. Your boy is adorable, thanks for sharing him with us. So what have you called him??? 

As for the shark attacks as they are termed in here, get used to them as you may have them for a while yet. Puppies just like us hooman babies, explore everything with their mouths first. Then when the teething starts, the need to chew solidifies dramatically. It's becomes more frequent and more damaging to our hands, feet, clothing, wooden blinds, soft furniture or anything they can get their little teefies into. Just be patient, let him know when he has hurt you and it will pass. Then you get to experience lack of recall, jumping on you, furniture, people.... the zoomies and many other wonderful things Vizslas do to keep us hoomans amused!!!!


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

WELCOME!! You have a very sweet puppy there!!


----------



## Ksana (Mar 30, 2013)

Ozkar said:


> Welcome aboard. Your boy is adorable, thanks for sharing him with us. So what have you called him???
> 
> As for the shark attacks as they are termed in here, get used to them as you may have them for a while yet. Puppies just like us hooman babies, explore everything with their mouths first. Then when the teething starts, the need to chew solidifies dramatically. It's becomes more frequent and more damaging to our hands, feet, clothing, wooden blinds, soft furniture or anything they can get their little teefies into. Just be patient, let him know when he has hurt you and it will pass. Then you get to experience lack of recall, jumping on you, furniture, people.... the zoomies and many other wonderful things Vizslas do to keep us hoomans amused!!!!


Thanks for everyone's suggestions. The name is Marcus. What are zoomies look like? We just started socializing with other people (neighbours) and I wished I started this earlier as he seem to get defensive. I wonder how your puppies when they saw other people for the first time?


----------



## Ksana (Mar 30, 2013)

hotmischief said:


> Welcome to the forum Ksana, your pup is really cute and it sounds like he has settled in to his new home really well.
> 
> I found soft toys are the answer to the shark attacks - every time he goes to chew you put a soft toy in his mouth.
> 
> Keep the pictures coming.


Thanks. I just uploaded (as a profile picture) him pointing at something (could not see at what with the deep snow) at seven weeks old. Yes, we still have a lot of snow and it snowed again today! One can only imagine our house-training experience. Yes, we had to run outside numerous times a day including nights! My neighbours know now how my PJ looks like.


----------

